# Shipping a container with all our stuff



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any great advice and experience using a shipping container from the US to the Phils? More to the point, I have located several shipping companies here in the US that are willing to provide the service. Not worried about that part. I am much more concerned about Phils customs. I had a bad experience with customs a few years ago when I sent my future wife a Xmas gift. The gift was simply a digital photo frame with our pictures inside. It cost me around $45 for the frame and about $75 to send it FedEx. I know it doesn't sound very cost effective, but that was OK with me.
When the frame got to customs in Cebu, they called my fiancé and asked for P25,000 to retrieve it. My quick math told me that was about $560. Apparently, customs wanted to charge my fiancé full price for what they believed was an iPad. Obviously, I told her not to pay the ransom because I could bring her another frame on my next visit. After some clever stubbornness from my fiancé, eventually customs quoted a ransom price equivalent to exactly what I paid for the frame. I told her to pay it so she could have my gift. Lesson learned !!
Back to my original thought... with my move to Cebu rapidly approaching, I am concerned that customs will repeat the same hostage situation with the shipping container. We are not shipping many high dollar items, but mostly office and bedroom furniture, golf clubs, sports memorabilia, etc. Mostly things that could be difficult to find in Cebu.

Has anyone had any experience with getting through customs with your shipping container? I know I will need to pay some fees with customs, but I don't want to "re-buy" my furniture for more than I originally paid for it. I am not a diplomat or working for a company that is moving me so the cost is all on me. 
Any expert advice here will be well appreciated.

Thanks,
DrMark


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr Mark,

I am looking at doing the same in a few years time so will be interested to read how this thread reads. Interested to know how much you have been quoted for the move. Are you eastern or western side of the states? I'm near vancouver canada and have been quoted C$10,000 for 20 cu m!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

DrMark said:


> Does anyone have any great advice and experience using a shipping container from the US to the Phils? More to the point, I have located several shipping companies here in the US that are willing to provide the service. Not worried about that part. I am much more concerned about Phils customs. I had a bad experience with customs a few years ago when I sent my future wife a Xmas gift. The gift was simply a digital photo frame with our pictures inside. It cost me around $45 for the frame and about $75 to send it FedEx. I know it doesn't sound very cost effective, but that was OK with me.
> When the frame got to customs in Cebu, they called my fiancé and asked for P25,000 to retrieve it. My quick math told me that was about $560. Apparently, customs wanted to charge my fiancé full price for what they believed was an iPad. Obviously, I told her not to pay the ransom because I could bring her another frame on my next visit. After some clever stubbornness from my fiancé, eventually customs quoted a ransom price equivalent to exactly what I paid for the frame. I told her to pay it so she could have my gift. Lesson learned !!
> Back to my original thought... with my move to Cebu rapidly approaching, I am concerned that customs will repeat the same hostage situation with the shipping container. We are not shipping many high dollar items, but mostly office and bedroom furniture, golf clubs, sports memorabilia, etc. Mostly things that could be difficult to find in Cebu.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have experience doing this and wish I hadn't done so. I wound up paying several thousand dollars, on top of the shipping fees, in import tarrifs (it would have been more but a family connection in Phil Customs interceded and stopped the "inventory" about halfway through).
Furniture, golf clubs, etc. can all be replaced in country. Far better to ship memorabilia via balikbayan box(s) and hold an estate sale to part with the rest. Buy new here!
An exception would be if you're traveling here on a visa that allows duty free import of your property.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Custom woes "Go with that"*



DrMark said:


> Does anyone have any great advice and experience using a shipping container from the US to the Phils? More to the point, I have located several shipping companies here in the US that are willing to provide the service. Not worried about that part. I am much more concerned about Phils customs. I had a bad experience with customs a few years ago when I sent my future wife a Xmas gift. The gift was simply a digital photo frame with our pictures inside. It cost me around $45 for the frame and about $75 to send it FedEx. I know it doesn't sound very cost effective, but that was OK with me.
> When the frame got to customs in Cebu, they called my fiancé and asked for P25,000 to retrieve it. My quick math told me that was about $560. Apparently, customs wanted to charge my fiancé full price for what they believed was an iPad. Obviously, I told her not to pay the ransom because I could bring her another frame on my next visit. After some clever stubbornness from my fiancé, eventually customs quoted a ransom price equivalent to exactly what I paid for the frame. I told her to pay it so she could have my gift. Lesson learned !!
> Back to my original thought... with my move to Cebu rapidly approaching, I am concerned that customs will repeat the same hostage situation with the shipping container. We are not shipping many high dollar items, but mostly office and bedroom furniture, golf clubs, sports memorabilia, etc. Mostly things that could be difficult to find in Cebu.
> 
> ...


I took pictures and posted my stuff in grocery stores, laundromats and got rid of it the most important stuff was shipped Balikabyan boxes, only wished I had sent more things. I couldn't imagine having to deal with or mess with any government institution here unless absolutely necessary and as a last resort, who needs the stress, frustration.

So many quality furniture items hand made or you can have them custom made the skilled labor costs are so very low, some furniture items don't hold up so well either from the states due to the weather and rodents.

Two years ago a Philippine Bureau of customs agent got caught driving a Porsche and shooting at two college students that he was racing with, his monthly salary is only 15,000 peso's, strange but he did get convicted of his crimes, rare happening here.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Selling off is what we plan to do....but will the Philippines still be a viable place to retire in 10-12 years? Time will tell.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Selling off is what we plan to do....but will the Philippines still be a viable place to retire in 10-12 years? Time will tell.


Im guessing there will be better places....i love honk kong but expensive


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Im guessing there will be better places....i love honk kong but expensive





cvgtpc1 said:


> Selling off is what we plan to do....but will the Philippines still be a viable place to retire in 10-12 years? Time will tell.


As long as the US has an active *interest* in the country that keeps the Chinese from forcefully taking over the country, I think the Philippines will end up being one of the few main retirement countries. When it is eventually -discovered- like Hawaii or the Cayman Islands was there will be many changes and retirees will be flocking here. This is especially true if or when the Philippines modifies the constitution so as to allow foreign ownership of property and businesses. Again, this is dependant on the US keeping China from waltzing in here and making it a giant slave labor camp for the oil and gas in the Spratleys..


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

We didn't bring furniture. All our stuff were put in Balikbayan boxes. Put a box on top of another and these will hold at least two sets of golf clubs plus more. I padded them with towels and sheets. We also brought our fishing gear, bread making machine, etc. These remain unused. Too hot to golf, many and cheaper bakery options, fishing here is not what we were used to. I'm happy we brought my garden stuff and his tool box. We use them often. 
Yet my friend brought over furniture and many items from her big house. Balikbayan goods are not taxed unless considered luxury items. I was told Filipino names do not attract as much attention as foreign names at customs.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

According to Philippine Customs, unless they have changed their regulations, a Foreigner is permitted to ship up to $7,000US worth of personal property Duty Free, to the Philippines, however, Philippine Customs will charge you duty fees for every single item that you send, or if they open the parcel and inspect it, they can and will help themselves to the contents. The following is a list of what is not allowed to be shipped to the Philippines:

The following items are not acceptable for carriage via Global Express Guaranteed service to any international destinations unless otherwise indicated. (Additional restrictions may apply depending on destination. Various regulatory clearances in addition to Customs clearance may be required for certain commodities, thereby extending the transit time.)
1. Alcoholic beverages (e.g., beer, wine, spirits).
2. APO/FPO/DPO addresses.
3. Collectible and/or irreplaceable items (any item worth more than its original purchase price or that is not commonly available), including but not limited to antiques, fine art, or collectible coins and stamps.
4. Bullion.
5. Collect On Delivery (C.O.D.) shipments.
6. Human corpses, human organs or body parts, human and animal embryos, or cremated or disinterred human remains.
7. Explosives and incendiary devices.
8. Firearms, weaponry, and their parts or ammunition.
9. Perishable foodstuffs and foods/beverages requiring refrigeration or other environmental control.
10. Live animals, eggs, larva, live insects, live spiders.
11. Ivory and endangered animals.
12. Plants and plant material, including cut flowers.
13. Cigarettes (including roll-your-own tobacco) and smokeless tobacco products, as defined by applicable Postal Service regulations for domestic or international mail.
14. Lottery tickets and gambling devices where prohibited by local, state, provincial, or national law.
15. Money (coins, cash, currency, paper money and negotiable instruments equivalent to cash such as endorsed stocks, bonds and cash letters).
16. Pornographic and/or obscene material.
17. Shipments being processed under:
a. Duty drawback claims.
b. Temporary Import Bonds.
c. U.S. State Department licenses.
d. Carnets.
e. U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration export permit.
f. Shipments destined to or being withdrawn from a Foreign Trade Zone.
g. Letters of Credit.
h. Certificate of Registration shipments (CF4455).
i. Shipments moving into or out of Foreign Trade Zones or bonded warehouses.
18. Shipments requiring filing of Electronic Export Information, or EEI (formerly known as Shipper’s Export Declaration, or SED), or any such filing of export data.
19. Hazardous waste, including, but not limited to, used hypodermic needles or syringes or other medical waste.
20. Shipments that may cause damage to, or delay of, equipment, personnel, or other shipments.
21. Shipments that require us to obtain any special license or permit for transportation, importation or exportation.
22. Shipments or commodities whose carriage, importation or exportation is prohibited by any law, statue or regulation.
23. Shipments with a declared value for customs in excess of that permitted for a specific destination.
24. Dangerous goods, hazardous goods or combustible materials as defined by International Air Transport Association, by applicable sea or road transport regulation, or by applicable Postal Service regulations for domestic or international mail, including but not limited to:.
a. Asbestos.
b. Category A infectious substances.
c. Compressed gases, including those that are flammable or those that are nonflammable with an absolute pressure exceeding 40 psi at 70º F or 104 psi at 130º F.
d. Corrosives (liquid or solid).
e. Dry ice (carbon dioxide solid).
f. Flammable materials, including pyrophoric, flammable, or combustible liquids with a closed cup flash point below 200º F; or flammable solids, including matches.
g. Magnetized material with a magnetic field strength of .002 gauss or more at a distance of 7 feet.
h. Poisons, irritants, or controlled substances.
i. Oxidizers.
j. Lithium Batteries
25. Processed or unprocessed dead animals, including insects and pets.
26. Drugs/narcotics (illegal) or drug paraphernalia.
27. Packages that are wet, leaking, or emit an odor of any kind.
28. Wildlife products that require U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service export clearance prior to exportation from the U.S.
Notwithstanding any other provision of the Global Express Guaranteed Service Guide, we are not liable for delay of, loss of, or damage to a shipment of any prohibited item. The shipper agrees to indemnify USPS and FedEx Express for any and all costs, fees and expenses the Postal Service or FedEx Express incurs as a result of the shipper's violation of any local, state or federal laws or regulations or from tendering any prohibited item for shipment. 

Prohibited or Restricted Commodities 

In addition to the commodities which UPS prohibits to all countries served (listed here), it is prohibited to ship the following commodities to Philippines.
Defense Articles/Commodities Includes the following (this is not all inclusive and only a guideline): Military Aircraft parts, Military Motor vehicles, Tanks, night vision goggles', weapons, firearms, Artillery, Ammunition, Missiles, Explosives, military training equipment and protective personnel equipment, military electronics, space systems, Nuclear Weapons, Submersible vessels.##The export or import of defense articles which fall under the US State Department (DDTC) or ITAR control require special care to ensure shipments are presented to US Customs at the time of exportation or importation.
##Failure to do so may result in penalties, seizure of the shipment.
##Shippers who fail to provide the proper documentation and export details will have shipments returned to the shipper immediately.

UPS has compliance responsibilities under Export Administrator Regulations (EAR) and must know their customers and be aware of suspicious circumstances that may be present in an export transaction.

State Department Controlled shipments are those shipments which require either a State Department License (SDL) or SDL Exemption, also referred to as ITAR shipments.) 

UPS (small package) State Department License (SDL) or State Department License Exemption (SDL Exemption) controlled shipments are prohibited to and from this country.

Please note that UPS Freight Forwarding can address the customer's delivery needs by transporting these restricted shipments via alternate routes that bypass China.
Electronic Cigarette Electronic Cigarettes can only be shipped with an International Special Commodities (ISC) contract.
A FDA [Food and Drug Administration Permit,CPR (Certificate of product Registration) and DOH (Department of Health authorisation from the importer] are required to import.

For personal use, maximum of 1 to 3 items (No permit needed).

An Adult Signature-over 18-is Required for delivery.
Gambling Devices Gambling devices are prohibited.Guns Any form of toy gun or gun replica is prohibited.Personal Effects Customers must use an authorized UPS / MBE (Mail Boxes Etc) Store, UPS Customer Center or an ISC approved shipper to ship personal effects. 
The UPS Store, Mail Boxes Etc., UPS Customer Center and ISC approved shipper will be required to identify personal effect shipments on the shipping label by placing "ISC-Personal Effects" in the Reference Field of a UPS "smart" label or in the Special Instructions Field of a UPS waybill. They must also clearly indicate 'Personal Effects' shipment on the Commercial Invoice.

Personal Effects are classified as used items (owned for a minimum of 6 months) intended for the consignee's personal use. Any items intended for any other use, such as wholesale or retail sales, business purposes, or for distribution are not considered personal effects and cannot be shipped on this basis. "Personal Effects" must be clearly stated on the invoice and goods description.

All of the following documents must be scanned into DIS/SIR and originals on the package:

##An inventory list with estimated values with the reason for importation (holidays, move, relocation)
##A confirmation that the goods are older than 6 months and that they are intended for personal use only
##A photocopy of passport or ID card

Any items intended for any other use, such as wholesale or retail sales, business purposes, or for distribution are not considered personal effects and cannot be shipped on this basis. 

Excisable goods (for example, perfume, alcoholic drinks, tobacco), medicine and perishable food can not be cleared as personal effects.

Personal effects shipments are not allowed in combination with Return Services.
Playing Cards Products Made in Iran Products made in Iran are prohibited in our service due to a current embargo.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Selling off is what we plan to do....but will the Philippines still be a viable place to retire in 10-12 years? Time will tell.



All the more reason to travel light, buy local inexpensive disposable stuff here so if necessary you can leave in a hurry in 10 or 12 years.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bread machine*



esv1226 said:


> We didn't bring furniture. All our stuff were put in Balikbayan boxes. Put a box on top of another and these will hold at least two sets of golf clubs plus more. I padded them with towels and sheets. We also brought our fishing gear, bread making machine, etc. These remain unused. Too hot to golf, many and cheaper bakery options, fishing here is not what we were used to. I'm happy we brought my garden stuff and his tool box. We use them often.
> Yet my friend brought over furniture and many items from her big house. Balikbayan goods are not taxed unless considered luxury items. I was told Filipino names do not attract as much attention as foreign names at customs.


Kitchen appliance gadgets like the bread machine, that's what I wished I had sent in extra boxes, I also miss my pizza cooker, small but rotates in a circle the hot dog machine with bun warmer, popcorn machine, cool stuff like that.

I live next to fresh water the huge lake but a net is needed to catch these fish, many are so small its not worth the effort, there's shrimp but they lack flavor and their mostly shell and small also.

Gardening, a must, It holds down stress for me and I can focus on other things, I've been planting many Papaya tree's, have several fruit tree's, tamarind ect.. planted but it will take years before they bear fruit. I also have an herb garden, along with peppers and tomatoes.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Kitchen appliance gadgets like the bread machine, that's what I wished I had sent in extra boxes, I also miss my pizza cooker, small but rotates in a circle the hot dog machine with bun warmer, popcorn machine, cool stuff like that.
> 
> I live next to fresh water the huge lake but a net is needed to catch these fish, many are so small its not worth the effort, there's shrimp but they lack flavor and their mostly shell and small also.
> 
> Gardening, a must, It holds down stress for me and I can focus on other things, I've been planting many Papaya tree's, have several fruit tree's, tamarind ect.. planted but it will take years before they bear fruit. I also have an herb garden, along with peppers and tomatoes.


That gardening would get my interest but we have less that 5sq feet of soil to plant in. Too bad there isn't some way to avoid the flooding in your year each year as that ruins the herbs and small veggie plants..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Not wanting to deal with Customs and to make the move as hassle-free as possible, we sold out most everything. Shipped 4 Balikbayan boxes with some clothes and items inside and carried our suitcases. When we got here, she claimed Balikbayan status and I as Spouse at the Immigration, made it all so easy.

Fred


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

My experience is a little dated but: a buddy came over about the same time I did. He sent his stuff by sea crate, got totally ripped off. First the shipping company told him he only needed 1/2 sea crate. That turned out to be way too small. They charged him for loading and unloading it, then brought a full sea crate. They load up his stuff and he came over to PI. His box never showed up. He called the shipping company and they had put it in storage and demaned more money, don't remember why they said he owed more. He ended up paying it just to get his stuff.

I sold off all my stuff and put the money in my pocket. Then I packed up what little I had left in 15 LBC boxes and shipped them over at $75 each with ever third box free. I asked the LBC guy if they would be opened and searched, he said no. LBC seals the boxes with 'red tape' which meant they had be search already. The driver sealed them while I was watching and none of the boxes had been open when I got them. Out of the 15 boxes there was a couple broken glasses, everything else was fine.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hard core, up to date info like this is why we neophytes troll this web site. Thanks.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

As stated above, Balikbayan boxes are your friends! If you're an avid golfer, bring your clubs on the plane with you. If you're a scuba diver, send your dive gear over in a Balikbayan box or as checked luggage.

Whatever your hobby is, bring that stuff with you. 90% of your other household goods can be bought locally with the money you made from selling all your other stuff before you fly over.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

DrMark said:


> Does anyone have any great advice and experience using a shipping container from the US to the Phils? More to the point, I have located several shipping companies here in the US that are willing to provide the service. Not worried about that part. I am much more concerned about Phils customs.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Mark,
My husband and I are in the process of moving to the Philippines. We are bringing some of our household goods and using a container. These are some of the things I found out with doing my research:

- You can claim and apply for duty free exemption if you are a 13A or 13G Visa holder
- in order to claim the exemption, the 13A holder must arrive and apply for the ACR-I Card before the household goods arrives. Most shippers can/will store for up to 30 days to ensure your arrival first, with extra fees.
- You must have a letter of Request for tax and duty exemption.

I have talked to many Expats who used a container to ship their household goods. Half of them ended up paying some sort of "tax" (grease money) the other half did not pay a cent. The people I talked with who did not pay anything in the Philippines had told me this: Do your due diligence, use a broker that knows the ins and outs of Philippine Customs and have all your paper work ready and handy.

We are moving in January 2015 and I will be getting quotes from the freight/shipping companies that some of the expat used in the past, the ones that didn't pay any "tax" in the Philippines.

I will try and attach the PDF Duty Free Importation info with this comment if I can.

Good luck on your move and please share your experience with us.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I know we are going to "Have" to bring some furnishings, as they are incredible pieces that have been in the family over 100 yrs and we are like 4th generation to have them after our mom passed earlier this yr. The other furniture bought in other yrs, much of it made in China, will be sold or handed off to adult kids here. Either way, we are going to have to do the container for some items and suck it up I guess. Hoping my wife's Balikbayan status will help on the Customs end at least some, but for sure somebody's gonna have to "get paid" and long as I know that going in?....well, Everything is negotiable in the P.I. and Third World and I'll try not to show my own face when they go to get the stuff released.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Miss August said:


> Mark,
> My husband and I are in the process of moving to the Philippines. We are bringing some of our household goods and using a container. These are some of the things I found out with doing my research:
> 
> - You can claim and apply for duty free exemption if you are a 13A or 13G Visa holder
> ...




A friend of mine did the same thing you are planning. He shipped everything in his home in a container and paid no duty. This, he said, was a onetime benefit and must be done within a timeframe after arriving. I believe he said 90 days. One exception is an automobile. He is from Europe and the only thing that would not work here was his dishwasher which did not use 60 cycles. 
When I moved to the Philippines I shipped 14 large boxes via LBC. All arrived safe and the seal intact. There is a tax on any electronic items. 
Tony


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

*DUTY–FREE SHIPMENT OF PERSONAL EFFECTS INTO THE PHILIPPINES*

1. Under Section 105 (h) of the Tariff and Customs Code of the Philippines (provided below), personal and household effects (EXCEPT MOTOR VEHICLES, VESSEL, AIRCRAFTS, MACHINERIES AND OTHER SIMILAR ARTICLES) of persons coming to settle permanently in the Philippines can apply for duty-free treatment. Such persons include:
a. Filipinos who are now residents of another country (including dual citizen) 
b. Foreigners married to Filipinos (13A visa)
c. Former Filipinos (13G visa)

2. If you qualify on any of the above categories, please be guided by the following:
a. Shipment of your personal and household effects will be exempted from payment of customs duties and taxes as provided for in Section 105 (h) of the Tariff and Customs Code of the Philippines. (Section 105 is quoted below)
b. However, the person who wishes to avail of such privilege should secure either before departure from country of residence or within 60 days upon his arrival in the Philippines, written approval from the Department of Finance for tax and duty-free importation of household goods.

3. A letter of Request for tax and duty exemption should be addressed to:
The Secretary of Finance
Attn: Mr. Gerry Montes
Mabuhay Lane Office
Podium, Executive Tower Building,
BSP Complex, Manila 1004
Philippines
Phone: 632.526.8470
Email: [email protected]
Website: DOF | Department of Finance​ 
4.The following documents should accompany the Letter of Request for tax and duty free importation:

Photocopies of:
a. Passport (if Filipino citizen), or for dual citizenship, foreign passport, Oath of Allegiance as Filipino Citizen and Order Granting Filipino Citizenship 13A visa (if foreigner is married to a Filipino citizen) or 13G visa (if former Filipino)
b. For Filipino citizens, copy of marriage certificate as proof of residency in the foreign country
c. For 13A and 13G visa holders: copies of Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR) and Immigration Certificate of Residence (ICR)
d. Inventory List
e. Bill of Lading
f. Affidavit of Ownership (duly authenticated by the Philippine Embassy of Consulate with jurisdiction over your state of residence. (Note: it is suggested that whenever possible, applicants should come to the Consulate or Embassy to sign their affidavit personally in front of the Consular officer. In this case, authentication can follow right away. If the affidavit is sent by mail, it should first be notarized by a qualified notary, then authenticated by the State Secretary of the applicant’s State of residence. Only after the State Secretary’s authentication should it be sent to the Philippine Embassy or Consulate for final authentication).

5. Applicants for tax and duty-free importation should be ready with the original copies of documents mentioned in paragraph 4 above for presentation to the Department of Finance or Bureau of Customs when claiming your goods or as otherwise required.

Section 105 (h) of the Tariff and Customs Code of the Philippines

Professional instruments and implements, tools of trade, occupation or employment, wearing apparel, domestic animals, and personal and household effects belonging to persons coming to settle in the Philippines or Filipinos and/or their families and descendants who are now residents or citizens of other countries, such parties hereinafter referred to as Overseas Filipinos, in quantities and of the class suitable to the profession, rank or position of the persons importing them, for their own use and not for barter or sale, accompanying such persons, or arriving within a reasonable time, in the discretion of the Collector of Customs, before or after the arrival of their owners, which shall not be later than February 28, 1979 upon the production of evidence satisfactory to the Collector of Customs that such persons are actually coming to settle in the Philippines, that change of residence was bona fide and that the privilege of free entry was never granted to them before or that such person qualifies under the provisions of Letters of Instructions 105, 163 and 210, and that the articles are brought from their former place of abode, shall be exempt from the payment of customs duties and taxes: Provided, That vehicles, vessels, aircrafts, machineries and other similar articles for use in manufacture, shall not be classified hereunder.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Miss August said:


> *DUTY–FREE SHIPMENT OF PERSONAL EFFECTS INTO THE PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 1. Under Section 105 (h) of the Tariff and Customs Code of the Philippines (provided below), personal and household effects (EXCEPT MOTOR VEHICLES, VESSEL, AIRCRAFTS, MACHINERIES AND OTHER SIMILAR ARTICLES) of persons coming to settle permanently in the Philippines can apply for duty-free treatment. Such persons include:
> a. Filipinos who are now residents of another country (including dual citizen)
> ...



Really interested to know if those that paid above and beyond did this? Is having all this the secret?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> I know we are going to "Have" to bring some furnishings, as they are incredible pieces that have been in the family over 100 yrs and we are like 4th generation to have them after our mom passed earlier this yr. The other furniture bought in other yrs, much of it made in China, will be sold or handed off to adult kids here......


If you have adult children staying behind, will you not just have to ship this stuff back to them in the future?

Why not gove it to them now, let them enjoy it and you can visit it when you visit the kids?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa*



Miss August said:


> Mark,
> My husband and I are in the process of moving to the Philippines. We are bringing some of our household goods and using a container. These are some of the things I found out with doing my research:
> 
> - You can claim and apply for duty free exemption if you are a 13A or 13G Visa holder
> ...


You want to get all your 13a visa requirements completed in the US through the Philippine consulate that controls your state. I wouldn't want to deal with the Bureaucracy here its very slow and expensive and if you need documents it only gets worse because all your original documents are in the states, get everything completed before you come here because if your documents are not verified by the Philippine Consulate in the states get ready for more rocky roads on a partially completed Visa attempt (Been there...done that). I had my 13a Visa completed in less than 2 months stateside, brought the Immigrant package to the Philippines and spent a couple visits before I got my I-Card, it's a hassle and a half I can't stress that enough.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


I don't have my internet connection so I've lost the short cut from the Chicago Consulate office, they used to have a real cool spot with all the forms in one location but now I see they've made it harder and all the requirements are not listed, something else to think about, also I ended up making 3 original copies of everything, keep in mind that these consulates are not all created equal and you can only deal with the consulate that controls your state.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> You want to get all your 13a visa requirements completed in the US through the Philippine consulate that controls your state. I wouldn't want to deal with the Bureaucracy here its very slow and expensive and if you need documents it only gets worse because all your original documents are in the states, get everything completed before you come here because if your documents are not verified by the Philippine Consulate in the states get ready for more rocky roads on a partially completed Visa attempt (Been there...done that).
> 
> Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


I have been told by many Expats to get my husband's 13A Visa here in the state. I'll get my dual citizen at the same time we process his visa. We live in Las Vegas, so we have to go to Los Angeles to get this done.


----------



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

We also live in LV. Maybe the 4 of us can go to LA together to get the 13As --- joking, hehe


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

With the huge Filipino population in LV I would think making that run for people would be big business or are fixers only in the Philippines?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Prior to moving here, we lived in Arizona, and that state belongs to the Los Angeles Philippine Consulate area of responsibility. They required 4 copies of everything when we were dealing with them. If I remember correctly, their address is 3600 Wilshire Blvd in LA.

Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Miss August said:


> I have been told by many Expats to get my husband's 13A Visa here in the state. I'll get my dual citizen at the same time we process his visa. We live in Las Vegas, so we have to go to Los Angeles to get this done.


The 13a visa as far as I know is for the spouse of a Filipino. If you're not a Filipino yet, you are not eligible to sponsor your husband. It might be a good idea to check it out with the Philippine consular officers or download and peruse 13a visa guidelines and requirements.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> If you have adult children staying behind, will you not just have to ship this stuff back to them in the future?
> 
> Why not gove it to them now, let them enjoy it and you can visit it when you visit the kids?


 Great Question! I am going to give them a few of the historical pieces, but rest will pass on to my Filipina wife and child we have at some point. I'm 55, she's 29, so pretty sure I'll croak first.  If not, then who knows. There's just a few pieces that will mean a lot to us I think, plus my Ex got all of the beautiful nara wood furniture had made up by San Miguel there back in 90's. Not going to be a lot of stuff, but enough. I noticed Jon1 down in Subic had mentioned, I think, bringing a good leather sofa, but then again he may have gotten it there. Either way, I realize ya can't take it with you and I'm for sure not "married to stuff" as my Ex, a Filipina too, is also a Hoarder...main reason I left...so downsizing, etc is something I've done some of already and look forward to more downsizing in the future. Ironically, a couple of the pieces I want to keep are made of Philippine mahoghany I believe, back around 1900. Anyway, never know, I might change my mind come 2016 and just use boxes for the Must haves vice the Want to haves. Anyway, thanks....have enjoyed reading your posts as you made your way over there. Be interested to keep up with the adventure as it unfolds and your insight. I have a feeling that there, like here, the only easy day was yesterday. Have a good one.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

DrMark said:


> We also live in LV. Maybe the 4 of us can go to LA together to get the 13As --- joking, hehe



Are any of you all in Vegas keeping a place state side? We are looking at doing that where there's always sun, and escaping the PI rainy season a few months a year when it's perfect weather back here on west coast, especially in Washington state in summer time...plus catch some early fall football games and summer baseball for my fix of each. Having lived in PI before, rainy season there gets just as old as it does here in greater Seattle area.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I just recently had an experience with Dept of Finance, Customs, The Port of Manila, and a customs broker. I have an ACR so I got the tax exempt certificate thru the broker. However, since the port is so congested and they have a truck ban and no container crane operators or everybody is busy checking for smuggled rice, or whatever Customs excuse was, my HHG sat for three weeks untouched and I had to pay extra demurrage charges. Maybe I got lucky, it only cost me $1300 to get my stuff delivered to Baguio, albeit 3 weeks late. All the other moving expense were part of my separation travel orders. Nobody to complain to really, it comes with the territory: expect to get scammed.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> The 13a visa as far as I know is for the spouse of a Filipino. If you're not a Filipino yet, you are not eligible to sponsor your husband. It might be a good idea to check it out with the Philippine consular officers or download and peruse 13a visa guidelines and requirements.


I'm a Naturalized US Citizen but plan to reacquire my Filipino Citizenship. Even if I don't get my Dual Citizenship, I can get a 13G Visa as a former Filipino and 13A Visa for my husband.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Are any of you all in Vegas keeping a place state side? We are looking at doing that where there's always sun, and escaping the PI rainy season a few months a year when it's perfect weather back here on west coast, especially in Washington state in summer time...plus catch some early fall football games and summer baseball for my fix of each. Having lived in PI before, rainy season there gets just as old as it does here in greater Seattle area.


We don't plan to keep a house state side. Philippines will be our home base and plan to travel as much as possible or when we need to. Sometimes you just gotta get out of the country. We would like to visit other developing countries and stay as long as the visa allows which is usually 90 days. Three months in Cuenca, Ecuador or Uruguay is cheaper than keeping a house in Las Vegas! We have several friends that retired in Cuenca, Ecuador.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Miss August said:


> I'm a Naturalized US Citizen but plan to reacquire my Filipino Citizenship. Even if I don't get my Dual Citizenship, I can get a 13G Visa as a former Filipino and 13A Visa for my husband.


Miss August, just because you are a naturalized US Citizen doesnt necessarily mean you have to "re-acquire" your Filipino citizenship. Some countries (like Singapore) require naturalized citizens renounce or relinquish their previous citizenships. The US does NOT require this. So even though you are a naturalized US Citizen, you may still be considered a Filipino citizen and not need to do any extra paperwork.

If you still have a valid Filipino passport, then you are probably already a dual citizen and dont have to do anything. If your Filipino passport is expired, you may just need to get it renewed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> Miss August, just because you are a naturalized US Citizen doesnt necessarily mean you have to "re-acquire" your Filipino citizenship. Some countries (like Singapore) require naturalized citizens renounce or relinquish their previous citizenships. The US does NOT require this. So even though you are a naturalized US Citizen, you may still be considered a Filipino citizen and not need to do any extra paperwork.
> 
> If you still have a valid Filipino passport, then you are probably already a dual citizen and dont have to do anything. If your Filipino passport is expired, you may just need to get it renewed.
> 
> Good Luck!


My passport is expired. According to my research, I have to get sworn in at the Philippine Consulate. :-(


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Miss August said:


> My passport is expired. According to my research, I have to get sworn in at the Philippine Consulate. :-(


That sucks. Maybe give them a ring and see if you have any other options?


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

We're going on a Mexican Riviera cruise from Long Beach Oct. 12 and we will go ahead and visit the Phil Consulate while we are in the area.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Miss August said:


> I'm a Naturalized US Citizen but plan to reacquire my Filipino Citizenship. Even if I don't get my Dual Citizenship, I can get a 13G Visa as a former Filipino and 13A Visa for my husband.


While living in Vegas or anywhere else in the States did you work? If yes, Have you earned enough to collect Social Security?
If you retake your Philippine only without being a duel citizen, you will loose your Social Security retirement $$$.
Why on earth would you give up your US citizenship? You are still Pinoy but a US citizen. If this country ever has a catastrophic fall--such as if China were to ever attack and take over, you would still have a way outa here.
Sounds far fetched but in reality one never knows. Weather coming here as a return Filipino or a foreign expat, it is most wise you leave yourself a way out-an emergency escape capability..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Miss August, just because you are a naturalized US Citizen doesnt necessarily mean you have to "re-acquire" your Filipino citizenship. Some countries (like Singapore) require naturalized citizens renounce or relinquish their previous citizenships. The US does NOT require this. So even though you are a naturalized US Citizen, you may still be considered a Filipino citizen and not need to do any extra paperwork.
> 
> If you still have a valid Filipino passport, then you are probably already a dual citizen and dont have to do anything. If your Filipino passport is expired, you may just need to get it renewed.
> 
> Good Luck!


Until recently the Philippines did not allow dual citizenship so Miss August automatically lost her Filipino citizenship when she took up US citizenship. Just pay the $50 and take the oath and everything will be ok.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> While living in Vegas or anywhere else in the States did you work? If yes, Have you earned enough to collect Social Security?
> If you retake your Philippine only without being a duel citizen, you will loose your Social Security retirement $$$.
> Why on earth would you give up your US citizenship? You are still Pinoy but a US citizen. If this country ever has a catastrophic fall--such as if China were to ever attack and take over, you would still have a way outa here.
> Sounds far fetched but in reality one never knows. Weather coming here as a return Filipino or a foreign expat, it is most wise you leave yourself a way out-an emergency escape capability..


First of all, I am NOT going to lose my US Citizenship. We have dual Citizenship in the Philippines now. Filipinos that are US Citizen can re-acquire their Philippine Citizenship without losing their US Citizenship.

Yes, I worked long enough that I'm eligible to collect my own Social Security benefits when the time comes. If you worked long enough (40 credits according to SSA) you will be eligible to collect and don't have to be US Citizen as long as you are Permanent Resident (green card holder).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Miss August said:


> First of all, I am NOT going to lose my US Citizenship. We have dual Citizenship in the Philippines now. Filipinos that are US Citizen can re-acquire their Philippine Citizenship without losing their US Citizenship.
> 
> Yes, I worked long enough that I'm eligible to collect my own Social Security benefits when the time comes. If you worked long enough (40 credits according to SSA) you will be eligible to collect and don't have to be US Citizen as long as you are Permanent Resident (green card holder).


Sounds like you have a pretty good plan set up and I'll bet it will be good to come home to live as Vegas is getting to be a big place and not the country town it use to be.
We use to travel from LA to Las Vegas and stay at Caesar's every month or two and knew every inch of the strip and the old down town. Last time I was there, the area by The Tropicana all the way to Henderson was connected like one large city. Shocking growth rate. Even the town of Mesquite North on I-15 was huge compared to when living in St. George UT and driving through there. Only places that seemed a lot like before were Bunkerville NV and Littlefield AZ.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

We are so ready to be there! Our dogs are already there, we took them last year. If we haven't already paid for three cruises and a road trip plan to say goodbye to friends and family, I think we would just leave ASAP! :-D

Las Vegas is such a fun city to live in! So many new properties on the Strip, few of the old building were demolished. They build The Linq by the Imperial Palace which is now called The Quad. I'm going to miss this place!

When was the last time you were in Vegas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Miss August said:


> We are so ready to be there! Our dogs are already there, we took them last year. If we haven't already paid for three cruises and a road trip plan to say goodbye to friends and family, I think we would just leave ASAP! :-D
> 
> Las Vegas is such a fun city to live in! So many new properties on the Strip, few of the old building were demolished. They build The Linq by the Imperial Palace which is now called The Quad. I'm going to miss this place!
> 
> When was the last time you were in Vegas?


Last time there was in May of 2003. I decided to drive from Nebraska all the way to LA to catch my flight to the islands. My wife has a married cousin in Henderson so stopped there for a few hours. Just amazing how the place has grown over the years. Even Stateline. That use to be nothing more than a gas station with a little truck stop cafe. Now it's a small but modern place with large hotels.


----------



## laucou (Dec 1, 2013)

DrMark said:


> Does anyone have any great advice and experience using a shipping container from the US to the Phils? More to the point, I have located several shipping companies here in the US that are willing to provide the service. Not worried about that part. I am much more concerned about Phils customs. I had a bad experience with customs a few years ago when I sent my future wife a Xmas gift. The gift was simply a digital photo frame with our pictures inside. It cost me around $45 for the frame and about $75 to send it FedEx. I know it doesn't sound very cost effective, but that was OK with me.
> When the frame got to customs in Cebu, they called my fiancé and asked for P25,000 to retrieve it. My quick math told me that was about $560. Apparently, customs wanted to charge my fiancé full price for what they believed was an iPad. Obviously, I told her not to pay the ransom because I could bring her another frame on my next visit. After some clever stubbornness from my fiancé, eventually customs quoted a ransom price equivalent to exactly what I paid for the frame. I told her to pay it so she could have my gift. Lesson learned !!
> Back to my original thought... with my move to Cebu rapidly approaching, I am concerned that customs will repeat the same hostage situation with the shipping container. We are not shipping many high dollar items, but mostly office and bedroom furniture, golf clubs, sports memorabilia, etc. Mostly things that could be difficult to find in Cebu.
> 
> ...


i shipped a container in January 2014 to iloilo via cebu.It contained my wifes and my furniture, electrical and personal effects.I used a good shipping agency from Australia, who had a good agency in cebu.The agency in cebu has a good understanding with their local customs!!!I had the option of importing my container duty and tax free as my wife was returning home as a duel citizen of aust/philippines.this process to obtain the duty free allowence was to take upto 4 weeks on arrival and the cost to hold the container at the port for over 5 days , was going to cost more than the duty and tax payable on the container.I decided to pay all duties and taxes on the container instead.the fees were 18000 pisos.thats it.Secret here is to use a good agency in the port of arrival.You may ask "how will I know a good agency?".you wont but those are the questions you ask your shipping agency before you hire them in the US. cheers LauCou


----------



## Dawggydaddy (Feb 5, 2014)

DrMark,

I have used several shippers from the states to my home here in Cebu. Most with no problems except for one who got the box to me, but it was so late. 

I have only shipped balikbayan boxes, never a container so i cannot give any information on that. But, my boxes have always cleared and have never been opened and never has there been a customs fee. 

BTW... never send ANYTHING international mail as it will surely go through customs. 

You do not say where in the states you live. Most of the shippers are based in California, particularly southern California. 

And why do you want to ship your old furniture here when you could probably buy new for less than the cost and hassles of a container. 

Get rid of the furniture and just balikbayan box the things you really want and need. A large balikbayan box from Los Angeles to here is $70-$85. 

Appliances... only if you bring 110/220 up/down power transformers. 

Just be sure to put complete lists of all items in the boxes and tape the boxes well... very well. 

Good Luck


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

I shipped all my personal belongings To Cebu then hired a broker to handle customs. My original seal from the US was still intact on my container we had no problem with anybody. If you have ? contact me


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes defiantly get your 13a in the US I got mine in less than 2 weeks went to Cebu got my acr1 and did my health in less than 2 days


----------



## raynjj22193 (Jan 11, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Really interested to know if those that paid above and beyond did this? Is having all this the secret?


Thank you for this information. They are really helpful. I'm planning to go back to the Philippines for only 2-4 years and planning on shipping our HHE seems to be a bit complicated. Now I know I can consider this route, if using "balikbayan" boxes like what others did isn't for me.


----------



## raynjj22193 (Jan 11, 2015)

In regards to shipping containers, my husband's job will pay for household, unaccompanied air bagagge and even vehicle. However, we have to facilitate everything when it gets to Manila. If I just ship less than $7K of goods in both (HHE) household goods and (UAB) Unaccompanied air baggage. Would customs give us a hard time? Any suggestions on brokers to hire while in Manila?

Thanks for your help.

J


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Immigrant or Visa cards?*



gmarlatt said:


> Yes defiantly get your 13a in the US I got mine in less than 2 weeks went to Cebu got my acr1 and did my health in less than 2 days


Sounds real easy and I don't think getting an extension past your 59 days is very hard at all but this card has different fee's? I'm almost positive the fee's are higher and the checks are different I've run into expats that hold what looks like an Immigrant card but it's not, it's a card and a requirement that makes it easier for PBI to track us with and make our lives easier but not affordable.

My fee's are 310 peso's each year but those extending their Visa and carry a 13a Visa like what you've mentioned, well other expats have tracked the fee's and posted them, way different cost calculations.

For those coming here to work for their business or Government/Diplomat, the information you've shared is very good but for those of us not in that situation, there should be caution, last time I checked the Philippine Bureau of Customs/Immigration didn't just come out of the pool. :eyebrows:


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

My Broker is in Cebu but I do believe he said he has contacts in Manila. <Snip>


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I sent 2 Balikbayan shipments of 2 boxes each.

One set of boxes just arrived (confirmed by the hotel I'm staying at) and the other set is due for arrival the first week of February, right after my arrival.

Hopefully nothing is too badly damaged...but the price sure was right.

JM101


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Have heard stories about Balikbayan boxes almost destroyed and tp having holes cut in order to clean out, but ours arrived, there was absolutely no damage or pilferage. Even the dishes were all intact, which really surprised me.

Fred


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought that I had posted about the last balikbayan box the wife sent, but it may have been lost while using that darn Note of hers. 

She sent one through a coworker whose husband had a contact with an airfreight company. It was supposed to arrive at her mother's in QC withing ten days. She sent it in mid-November, and it arrived on Christmas Eve. Mom accepted it even though there was a huge gash in the side. It had to have been pretty forceful, because she wrapped that thing like a mummy with packing tape.

When we finally got to see it on New Year's Eve, it looked quite the mess. They started to go through it and found that a lot of items were missing. Fortunately, it was mostly food items. One of the strange things was a bottle of shower gel that was double ziplocked. The bottle was empty, and flattened, but there was no sign of any liquid in the box. It was like someone had squeezed the gel out and put the bottle back in the bags. 

I think that this was the first time it has happened to her in all of the many boxes she has sent.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Regarding storage (Cebu city area):
When I arrive in February I'll have 3 suitcases with stuff that I won't need until I get an apartment or rent a house. I would like to travel light with just one carry on bag for a few weeks. I intend to sight see and leave my other stuff secure somewhere.....Any ideas as to the best way to accomplish this ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trusted address in the Philippines*



Adlan said:


> Regarding storage (Cebu city area):
> When I arrive in February I'll have 3 suitcases with stuff that I won't need until I get an apartment or rent a house. I would like to travel light with just one carry on bag for a few weeks. I intend to sight see and leave my other stuff secure somewhere.....Any ideas as to the best way to accomplish this ?


Do you have a trusted work spot or family in the Philippines if so you can ship your Balikbayan or Forex box to that location a day before you leave the states, my Forex box took two months to get to me, the cost was $125 from ND, it did have a tracker so I could track it online. 

If this is possible wrap the box very well, inside and out, tied with rope, close-line type rope. Find out what day the Asian or mail service ships out their boxes and bring it to them the day before, I think some of the thefts occur before the box leave's the states. I've never had a problem sending boxes here, also don't look for some sort of budget or special deal on sending the boxes, you don't want to go that route, you might not see the box for 4 months or it will never arrive.


----------



## dlkrepps (Nov 6, 2014)

Miss August may I know the shipping company who handled your household goods?


----------



## TFC (Aug 3, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> Dr Mark,
> 
> I am looking at doing the same in a few years time so will be interested to read how this thread reads. Interested to know how much you have been quoted for the move. Are you eastern or western side of the states? I'm near vancouver canada and have been quoted C$10,000 for 20 cu m!


$13000 Toronto to New Zealand. Crown relocation packed everything then loaded the container. They did the inventory as they packed, will be there to clear customs. Once we arrive and buy house they will deliver and unpack AND place everything where we want it in the house.

Pretty good deal I would say

!


----------



## Goalkeeper (May 14, 2016)

gmarlatt said:


> I shipped all my personal belongings To Cebu then hired a broker to handle customs. My original seal from the US was still intact on my container we had no problem with anybody. If you have ? contact me


Gmarlatt, can you share your broker's contacts? We are moving to Philippines and consider a container shipment.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Old Post*



Goalkeeper said:


> Gmarlatt, can you share your broker's contacts? We are moving to Philippines and consider a container shipment.


Hi Goalkeeper and welcome,

The post you quoted by Gmarlatt is quite old and he/she has not been active on the forum in over one year.
Hopefully another member will have some information for your. Or if not, you may want to post questions on this in a new thread.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

*Shipping container revisited*

An older post but relevant to us, hope some one has more recent experience with this.
I have researched this topic, written posts and got info from other expat sites, spoken and got prices from shipping companies including purchasing the container to keep on delivery.
All seems good though expensive but hey, what isn't these days. Very frustrating to say the least.
As pointed out by many we could simply sell and start again and send the absolute minimum in balikbayan boxes, 20 to 30 for us at a guess.
To sell our big items here would be at fire sale values, to replace these items in PH. if we could find all, would be excessive.

We furnished a condo in Manila 4 years ago, cost about PHP 400,000. Furniture went to the outlaws when we moved back to the farm in Australia, to start again with a 3 to 4 bed house, garden equipment, tools etc would set us back PHP 800,000 upwards.

I am planning on retiring in a couple of years under an SRRV visa, this allows me to bring in household items, personal items over 6 months old etc. (I assume tools etc). Under this visa I am allowed to bring in a duty free amount of US $7,000.00 about AU $10,000.00. No problem but I asked a couple of the shipping companies in Australia who values the contents and what duties I would or could expect to pay? No answers, One of the companies only shipped to Manila and put me in contact with a sister company to clear customs and relocate our container to San Juan La Union. Many emails and phone calls no answer, they had never heard of the SRRV and assured me that I would be paying full taxes and charges based on the value of the goods, LMAO.
I made many calls to customs and BIR regarding this and it basically boiled down to "it's up to the customs officer who looks at your consignment" no hard cold facts or reasons.

A year on I am still optimistic with regards to this frustrating process and as a new year has dawned I hope to be in contact with the Philippine Embassy in Australia to get help and more info, will update as time goes by.

Hope new readers and old can throw some light on this.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*SRRV-Documentation Req'd for Exemption from Customs Duties & Taxes on Household Goods*



bigpearl said:


> An older post but relevant to us, hope some one has more recent experience with this..... As pointed out by many we could simply sell and start again and send the absolute minimum in balikbayan boxes, 20 to 30 for us at a guess.
> To sell our big items here would be at fire sale values, to replace these items in PH. if we could find all, would be excessive.... to start again with a 3 to 4 bed house, garden equipment, tools etc would set us back PHP 800,000 upwards.
> 
> I am planning on retiring in a couple of years under an SRRV visa, this allows me to bring in household items, personal items over 6 months old etc. (I assume tools etc). Under this visa I am allowed to bring in a duty free amount of US $7,000.00 about AU $10,000.00. No problem but I asked a couple of the shipping companies in Australia who values the contents and what duties I would or could expect to pay? No answers, One of the companies only shipped to Manila and put me in contact with a sister company to clear customs and relocate our container to San Juan La Union. Many emails and phone calls no answer, they had never heard of the SRRV and assured me that I would be paying full taxes and charges based on the value of the goods, LMAO. I made many calls to customs and BIR regarding this and it basically boiled down to "it's up to the customs officer who looks at your consignment" no hard cold facts or reasons. A year on I am still optimistic with regards to this frustrating process and as a new year has dawned I hope to be in contact with the Philippine Embassy in Australia to get help and more info, will update as time goes by. Hope new readers and old can throw some light on this. Cheers, Steve.


Steve, I was one of those members advocating selling up in your home country and buying again when you get here but I appreciate that everyone’s circumstances are different and certainly in your case, where the total value of the items you intend to bring is quite considerable. Just in case you missed my posts on this particular topic, two of them can be found at the following link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/953346-furniture-etc-ship-not-ship-3.html or directly from the forum website: 
SRRV-Exemption from Customs Duties & Taxes on Household Goods up to $7K - Post No: 27.

I’m afraid I cannot throw any new light on the subject other than to provide you with two documents that may come in handy, (1) list of requirements for tax exemption, (2) template re Affidavit of Ownership. Do bear in mind that these documents are now 2-years old, although I doubt they've changed.

One of your key considerations is that this ‘perk’ does not last forever but only 90 days from the date of issue of your SRRV. It is important, therefore, that your timings are spot on. If you don’t have them already, hopefully the two attached documents will be of some help. Good luck.

_PS: I note that one of my earlier posts was in response to a query from ‘CoachWalker’. You could consider sending him a private message to find out if he actually went through the process and if he can now shed more light on the matter._


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mabrouk said:


> Steve, I was one of those members advocating selling up in your home country and buying again when you get here but I appreciate that everyone’s circumstances are different and certainly in your case, where the total value of the items you intend to bring is quite considerable. Just in case you missed my posts on this particular topic, two of them can be found at the following link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/953346-furniture-etc-ship-not-ship-3.html or directly from the forum website:
> SRRV-Exemption from Customs Duties & Taxes on Household Goods up to $7K - Post No: 27.
> 
> I’m afraid I cannot throw any new light on the subject other than to provide you with two documents that may come in handy, (1) list of requirements for tax exemption, (2) template re Affidavit of Ownership. Do bear in mind that these documents are now 2-years old, although I doubt they've changed.
> ...


Firstly mabrouk, thank you for your reply, also thank you for your link to the affidavit of ownership, not seen that before even though for a year + I have researched up and down, inside out.
Our problem is that I know what it would cost to replace with similar quality our belongings in the philippines, if replaceable at all, nearly 1,000 vinyl records, (some up to 200 bucks each) 2,000 cd's, 30 plus indigenous paintings, AU $80,000 plus value, household furniture and effects, AU $ 130,000 plus, coin and stamp collections, personal memorabilia, antique cameras, tin car collection, family heirlooms. We don't have a problem with shipping whether 1 or 2 containers, the cost at less than AU $10,000.00 per container is affordable. What irks us is the minefield and uncertainties once landed in PH. As said earlier who values our household goods, how many brown paper bags do we need to move to a great country with our personal belongings?
Why should some ****** extract more because he/she sees value in those containers?
Those containers will contain 57 years of life, my life. Our life.

Rambling, too much JD. thanks again.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Import Duty*



bigpearl said:


> Firstly mabrouk, thank you for your reply, also thank you for your link to the affidavit of ownership, not seen that before even though for a year + I have researched up and down, inside out. Our problem is that I know what it would cost to replace with similar quality our belongings in the philippines, if replaceable at all, nearly 1,000 vinyl records, (some up to 200 bucks each) 2,000 cd's, 30 plus indigenous paintings, AU $80,000 plus value, household furniture and effects, AU $ 130,000 plus, coin and stamp collections, personal memorabilia, antique cameras, tin car collection, family heirlooms. We don't have a problem with shipping whether 1 or 2 containers, the cost at less than AU $10,000.00 per container is affordable. What irks us is the minefield and uncertainties once landed in PH. As said earlier who values our household goods, how many brown paper bags do we need to move to a great country with our personal belongings? Why should some ****** extract more because he/she sees value in those containers? Those containers will contain 57 years of life, my life. Our life. Rambling, too much JD. thanks again. Cheers, Steve.


Steve, my comments are purely for your consideration and to help you make a more informed decision. I hear what you say re the financial and sentimental value of your assets and I’m not in any way trying to deter you from shipping your items. For example, even though we were very fond of our music collection, we sold all our CD’s etc. as we are able to get the music on Spotify and listen to it without paying the monthly subscription fee. For serious music lovers, I appreciate that vinyl records are probably irreplaceable. 

As you’ve decided to finally retire here it’s logical that you would want to have all your family/ life long personal belongings with you to enjoy as opposed to sitting in a ‘lock-up’ back home which also poses it’s own set of problems. With your 30 plus indigenous paintings, you’ve probably considered the affect, if any, that the Philippine climate would have on those. You’ve lived here before of course, you also have humidity at home, so you’re well aware that constant humidity can cause untold damage to various items.

I’ve just done a quick search on the Internet to see what I can find re establishing the likely cost re Import Duty and I’ve come up with the list shown below. None of them spell out precisely what you're looking for; the links are not in any chronological order, they may or may not be useful or you may already be aware of them. If you haven’t accessed these sites already, note that you may have to search around within the sites to find what you want. On one of the Tariff Commission websites some of the items are not relevant to you but the column on the right gives an idea of ‘Rates of Duty’. Santander’s website looks interesting but I note they want one to create/ join for a 30-day trial in order to avail of the information you want; it may be worth trying that if you can and it’s free.

I have no real knowledge in this field so if none of these websites are of any use to you, just ignore them.

Section 104 - Rates of Import Duty
TCC Rulings Issued in 2006
Tax Calculator | Bureau of Customs
http://sydneypcg.dfa.gov.ph/gen-info/150-tax-on-items-mailed-or-couriered-to-the-philippines
http://sydneypcg.dfa.gov.ph/gen-info/174-bringing-personal-items-into-the-phils
https://en.portal.santandertrade.com/international-shipments/custom-duties-and-local-taxes


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, sites I've never encountered, though they look like for commercial import info sites. Seeing sense tells me to gift all our personal stuff to my children who may never see it again if we move all to the Philippines.
I will give the last link you posted a better look when my head is clear, too many JD's today.
Thanks for your knowledge and forward research, you time and interest is much appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Seeing sense tells me to gift all our personal stuff to my children who may never see it again if we move all to the Philippines.Cheers, Steve.


I am also an advocate of bringing to the Phils the bare minimum. Life is what we make of it and life can be a lot simpler here and we may not need so much "stuff" in our lives. The portion I left in the above quote would, in my humble opinion, make the most sense and for the very reason you mentioned. The values mentioned greatly exceed the SRRV limits and will result in some very hefty fees, not to mention looking down the road that the same items will more than likely generate more fees when & if they are shipped the other way. Your 'gifting' to your children or disposing of the items in question depends upon your family situation and only you can decide. 

Just some food for thought.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Another consideration will be the safety of anything valuable in the Philippines, you will surely make yourself a target.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A target? As westerners we will always be targets in one form or another, I sell and ship nothing, furnish our house with locally supplied Chinese furniture and buy a nice car and a couple of motorbikes, employ a care taker to help around the house and property. Yep still target, no win situation. 
I can deal with either scenario, bring my clutter or buy new stuff.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Import Duty & Other Taxes*



bigpearl said:


> Wow, sites I've never encountered, though they look like for commercial import info sites. Seeing sense tells me to gift all our personal stuff to my children who may never see it again if we move all to the Philippines. I will give the last link you posted a better look when my head is clear, too many JD's today. Thanks for your knowledge and forward research, you time and interest is much appreciated. Cheers, Steve.


Steve, another website for your perusal, this time with actual figures. Warning! you may need another JD top up before continuing. https://www.dutycalculator.com/country-guides/Import-duty-taxes-when-importing-into-Philippines/ An extract from this website includes the following interesting read:

_"Import duty and taxes are due when importing goods into Philippines whether by a private individual or a commercial entity. The valuation method is CIF (Cost, Insurance and Freight), which means that the import duty and taxes payable are calculated on the complete shipping value, which includes the cost of the imported goods, the cost of freight, and the cost of insurance. In addition to duty, imports are subject to sales tax (VAT).

*Duty Rates*
Duty rates in Philippines vary from 0% to 65%, with an average duty rate of 10.5%. Some products can be imported free of duty, e.g. laptops and other electronic products.

*Sales Tax*
Goods imported into the Philippines are subject to VAT at a rate of 12% calculated over the CIF value plus any applicable duty.

*Other Taxes & Customs Fees*
A few commodities, like passenger automobiles, jewellery, alcohol, tobacco, etc. may also be subject to the payment of Ad Valorem Tax aside from the import duty and VAT. The rate of Ad Valorem Tax depends on the make-up of the commodity such as the engine displacement cost in case of automobiles, or alcohol content in case of beverages."
_
If these rates and taxes are correct, it could add a sizeable amount to your shipping budget. As I haven’t gone through the process, I have no way of knowing what duty rate your goods will attract. There must be some guys on the forum who have gone through the process so I imagine you may receive more informed comments as other members read your post.

By the way, as an after thought, many members on here espouse the concept of sending goods by Balakbayan Boxes (BB); they also say that they rarely attract import duty and in fact the boxes are rarely opened. As you are considering sending a large amount of goods in containers, I’m not suggesting that you now send all of your goods by BB, but perhaps it might be beneficial for some boxes to be sent by BB. In doing so, it would be up to the Customs Officials in Ph. to request import duty before delivery, if that is, they opened the boxes and any duty were due. 
Nor am I suggesting that you put items that could attract a high import duty into the BB as that could be conceived as tax evasion, which would be illegal and against forum rules.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Big Pearl on my exit or retirement class from the US Navy 2003 one day out of seven was spent just on the issues of shipping goods to the Philippines by the VA (veteran administration) representative and he said that the Philippines has it's own Blue Book or price book on not only with cars but other items, so they access the value as they see fit. the laws are made vague so that the individual BOC personnel can make their own judgements as they see fit without so much oversight.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks all for your valuable input and ideas, much appreciated. I did find this among other things that sort of conflicts with the SRRV ruling of US $7,000 tax free. import.http://webportal.atlasintl.com/Customs Docs/Philippines.pdf

"Foreigners with a permanent residence 13-g visa, work visa 9-g, investor’s visa, non-immigrant visa 47- a2 and retiree visas are entitled to full exemption of tax and duties. Those with visitor visa 9-a are not entitled to exemption of household goods thus are subject to 30% duty and 12% tax."

It's more fun in the Philippines.

More research will get to the bottom of all this, as said earlier I will make contact with the Philippines consulate in Canberra after the Christmas break and see if they can help shed light on this perplexing issue.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

